# North Korea



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Pulled this snippet from an article on CNNs' web page. the full article can be found Here: http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/asiapcf/02/11/nkorea.talks/index.html

Han, a senior diplomat at North Korea's U.N. delegation in New York, was the first North Korean official to speak to outside news media since Pyongyang's Foreign Ministry declared Thursday that the country *has nuclear weapons as a deterrent against a U.S. invasion* and does not intend to rejoin six-nation disarmament talks any time soon.

My bold emphasis. The Han refered to here is _Han Sung Ryol_, North koreas UN Envoy.

Wow. what can i say? North korea is ACCTUALY preparing for a U.S. Invasion. Thats not good people; especialy since they have anounced that they mav no intentions of re-joining Nagotiations.

Scary.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Just the thought of that nut-bag Kim Jong-Il worries me big time. The guy isn't playing with a full deck in the first place. :roll:


----------



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

jamartinmg2 said:


> Just the thought of that nut-bag Kim Jong-Il worries me big time. The guy isn't playing with a full deck in the first place. :roll:


Amen to that...the funny thing though is his Old man, though also a nut-bag, was at least more stable than his son. He had better control over his country and the military than his son ever will.

As far as them planning for a US Invasion....they've been planning that for the past 50 years, so this is nothing new. The two Korea's have been on War Footing since the cease-fire and armistice that came into effect at during the Korean War. Technically they never declared peace or signed a peace treaty...so the war never ended, they just stopped fighting.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Mr Trooper,
They DO want to negociate with only the USA, not china, japan or russia. They know who has the money to help them feed their people and who offers the best welfare system for them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, they want to talk to us to blackmail us. After Iraq you would think a sane person would not try blackmail us, but then Kim Jong-Il isn't sane. I like the way Israel would handle this problem. Call out the Masada, and put two bullets to his head.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

ej4prmc said:


> Mr Trooper,
> They DO want to negociate with only the USA, not china, japan or russia. They know who has the money to help them feed their people and who offers the best welfare system for them.


yea...

if they wanted to feed their people so bad, then they wouldnt be spending eveory last dime on building Nukes, and they would feed their own people.

They dont want to nagotiate. they want to buy time to build more nukes, and avert an invasion that they seem to think is imonent.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> They dont want to nagotiate. they want to buy time to build more nukes, and avert an invasion that they seem to think is imonent.


Do you propose that we invade with every conflict in fear that the talks are really just a filibuster?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Easier...It is my humble opinion that it would be easier to take out North Korea than it would be to stabalize Iraq. Religion is a major part of the problem in the Middle East and would not be a factor in North Korea. If they don't have "the bomb" I think it wouldn't take long to convince the people that they have a better future without their goofy leader. All they have to do is look across the border to the south and they know who has their best interests in mind. But... I do not advocate that we address all supression in the way that we have handled the Iraqi situation.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Let's just start another world war. :roll:

:run:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It still boggles my mind how we tell other countries that they can't have nukes and yet we have thousands. This is a case of do as I say not as I do. If we could just talk Russia into giving up their nuclear capabilities as well we could form an effort to disarm all countries of the world from these useless weapons. If they don't comply, we send a missile to every suspected nuclear facility in their country.


----------

